# Celebrity



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

the only reality show I watch

"celebrity get me out of here"


superb :lol: 

tony


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

god help that gemma girl,
hmmm wonder who is going to be doing all the trials,
did she not watch what happened to that corrie girl
misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

opps thought you were on about the jungle,
my bad
Misty


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Misty, my bad

Have altered my thread,

I' m just a masochist :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Eh? What? :?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Barry, crap tv, above your intellectual standards :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes. Bring back Rubarb and Custard I say.

Do you mean "Im a washed up Z list celebrity get me out of here?"


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

doesn't matter who they are as long as they dunk them in water in the dark and throw in snakes and cockroaches,
don't mind admitting I watch it,
misty


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Recorded the who's "Tommy" live version on Sky so watched that.. I found the Spinal tap's volume eleven on the telly.. :wink: ... Saves watching Celeb's, I will have to find something else for next week, anyway were off on the 10th of next month.. Phewww!.

ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

hey ray
that gives you time to watch most of it, think it might be finished before the 10th,
you know you want to,, :lol: :lol: :lol: 
misty


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bugger Spinal Tap..............the celebs zzz list rule on this thread :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I watched it. What else is there to watch?

Pretty rubbish so far. It would be better if they used full size salt water Crocs though. :twisted: 

I reckon that Gemma is faking it to get all the trials and air coverage.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

She's first out, shame really, if she stayed in she could lose a stone or two :wink: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im not sure she will be first out. They will want to keep her in to make her suffer a bit.

Not sure I am going to like any of them to be honest although its possible Michael Burke and Tinchy Stryder might be funny. dunno who half of them are.

Johnny Rottens outburst in the early days which caused them to introduce the delay in the live broadcast was the best bit ever.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Craig Charles gets my vote for King  

tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Mail readers eh? :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

greygit said:


> Mail readers eh? :wink:


Is there a Charity we can donate to. These members desperately need help and counselling.

I would rather watch paint dry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well we all know you spend your days watching Jermey Kyle, loose Women and Deal or no Deal so get off your high horse and stop picking on us retarded members for watching tripe like "Im a waste of space get me out of here"


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All these channels have their own version of, flogging a dead horse, show. Just glad I can mange to find something else to do, like clean the light bulb in the loft.

cabby


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Bet you are all watching it on the sly,
That gemma one is gonna get some stick, how long before she can't do a trial for medical reasons, (she can't fit in the hole)
Bitchy I know,
She won't be out for a while andwillbe a lot slimmer :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They will all be watching it! Admiting to watching reality TV on here is worse than admitting to being a Funster or owning a caravan.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Quick dad it's on now................................


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gemma has malaria and is crapping fluorescent in the dunny :lol: So they don't need alight in there :lol:

tony :lol:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

puffy footballers


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

gemma is on a diet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Footballer bloke was funny with the snakes. 

What a wuss. I would have just bitten its head off.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> Footballer bloke was funny with the snakes.
> 
> What a wuss. I would have just bitten its head off.


The footballers?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Footballer bloke was funny with the snakes.
> ...


Jimmy Bollock or whatever his name is. Isnt he a footballist?


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

WAS a footballer so not a celeb now but was funny and entertaining, 
Can't wait till the large bird gets a trial 8O 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Gemma has malaria and is crapping fluorescent in the dunny :lol: So they don't need alight in there :lol:
> 
> tony :lol:


Malaria is no joke Tony. I don't watch the show but if true she will be gone already.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

She hasnt got Malaria Jim. She is just a drama queen. She was thinking of different ways to kill herself after the first day. 

Being a bit of a Bear Grylls character myself I would have built my own log cabin by now and captured a few Kangaroos, Crocodiles and koala bears  and made a curry.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We love this in our house, we don't watch reality tv but this is so funny it is a must watch programme.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Gemma's Quit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

     

Who can we slag off now :?: :?: :?: :?: 

tony :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So much for everyone thinking she was playing up to get air time. Silly mare. The rest are a bit dull though so far. Should put a few divas in to stir it up a bit.

I bet she is thinking ooh ill get three weeks luxury in the Palazzo Versace if I bugger off now. Hope they send her home on Sleazy Jet. 

Thought Eamonn Holmes was good on the ITV2 show. Pity yesterday was his last show.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't think she would have done too many trials due to her size. They would have ruled her out on medical grounds for most of them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Poor old Craig Charles has also had to leave  

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its falling apart. I quite liked him. Think his brother died.

They have to get some more interesting ones in now. Who should they send in?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> barryd"]Yes its falling apart. I quite liked him. Think his brother died.
> 
> They have to get some more interesting ones in now. Who should they send in?


Ant n Dec :wink:

ray.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

barryd said:


> They have to get some more interesting ones in now. Who should they send in?


Apparently Edwina Currie and Jake Quickenden (yes, I know :roll are joining the camp tonight.

Steve


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that the programme was invented for the likes of our Edwyna. Goodness knows the fall of Rome should have taught us something  

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I am currently watching the series on Rome and its empire, Putin should take a very close look at his future. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> She hasnt got Malaria Jim. She is just a drama queen. She was thinking of different ways to kill herself after the first day.
> 
> Being a bit of a Bear Grylls character myself I would have built my own log cabin by now and captured a few Kangaroos, Crocodiles and koala bears  and made a curry.


Always assuming you can get out of bed huh :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the American playbunny person will be very jealous and bitchy about the pretty Irish girlie, that may be entertaining

Sorry, rubbish with names so cant remember theirs


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh

How bad can you be Gemmy

There was me thinking..........

Shocked

I never knew you watched such rubbish

Don't you ever complain about my stanzas again

And there was me

Revelling in my title of couger

Ruined all ruined

I thought you were an intelligent person
Cute you may be  

Well yes cute you are

I know 

Don't bother to come back

with a witty answer

I'm bomb proof
But then again

I have that special little bit for you
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There was that Yank complaining about eating a penis, after 5 years of training in the Playboy mansion :roll: :lol: 

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Prob wasn't that filling and a bit on the tough side, possibally stringy

Of course I'm only guessing

A steak woud have given more satisfaction, medium rare :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *I think the American playbunny person will be very jealous and bitchy about the pretty Irish girlie, that may be entertaining
> 
> Sorry, rubbish with names so cant remember theirs


Yes I think they should make them both do a mud wrestling task. Not for stars or involving animals or eating stuff. Just Mud wrestling. 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's called wrestling in jello in the states :wink: 

tony

ps. either way sounds good to me..............girl on girl action :lol:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Melanie Sykes could pull me a Boddingtons any time she likes and I don't even like the stuff  

Nick.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Made me laugh when the yank was chewing on an eyeball and something dark dribbled down the side of her mouth, Jimmy said..

'I Never saw her put brown sauce on that' 

:lol:


Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nickoff wrote: *Melanie Sykes could pull me a Boddingtons any time she likes and I don't even like the stuff
> 
> Nick.


She seems popular but I dont like her. I think its mainly down to the fact that Mrs D flipping loathes her!  Apparently she posted loads of disgusting stuff on Twitter about her having sex and other trashy stuff. Silly mare. Two young kids as well. Bet they had a great time at school after that.


----------

